# my black reversewing pouter



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

take a look at my favourite pouter breed....they look gorgeous....


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

take a look..........


----------



## BLOWINSMOKE (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

isn't it........?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Yes he look gorgeous


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Very cool, he looks like a masked ninja!


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Very cool, he looks like a masked ninja!


A NINJA with a ballooned crop!!


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

thanx guys.....i appreciate it....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cool, can you post another picture with better true colors(all I see is the color aqua) and up straight so my neck does not hurt looking at it?...lol..


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> cool, can you post another picture with better true colors(all I see is the color aqua) and up straight so my neck does not hurt looking at it?...lol..


of course ....here is another one as per request.....in order to see more go to my album....tnx


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhhh wow, that's better!... what a cool bird. wish I had room for some.


----------

